# BEACH HUNT AT GALVESTON TEXAS



## east texas terry (Feb 23, 2021)

TEXAS ASSOCIATION OF METAL DETECTING CLUBS  WILL PARTNER WITH THE HOUSTON
CLUB 39TH ANNUAL OPEN BEACH HUNT AT EAST BEACH  APFFEL PARK GALVESTON


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2021)

Is that the standard fee to participate in this  hobby? I have thought about getting a handheld probe. I should probably cut to the chase and get a decent metal detector. Too much surface trash around my area. Plus areas being prohibited and all. One day I imagine.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 24, 2021)

This is a seeded hunt with prizes, hence the significant entry fee.


----------

